# My New Truck :)



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

99 f-250 7.3 liter 65,000 miles Its a kentucky derby edition and one other owner who pulled a camper seats have always been covered, just like new:cool2:  never been chipped or programed, (yet) :wink:


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

I still believe the 7.3 is the best diesel engine. Then the cummins, then the duramax. Nice truck!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I wish they still made them, i think they quit because of stupid emmisions. 6.0 is about the worst they ever made in my experience


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sweet, definitely a clean looking truck for sure, especially one almost as old as mine.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

that is a sweet arse truck!! when do you get your licence? I have 7 days here


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> that is a sweet arse truck!! when do you get your licence? I have 7 days here


didn't you get your license like a year ago???


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice truck man! Get some good tires on it and you will be set :thumbs_up


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> didn't you get your license like a year ago???


I got my truck 2 weeks ago.. lol im only 15 still


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

im drivin a 2008 suburban LTZ [black] got my license a few weeks ago

nice truck though!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I got my truck 2 weeks ago.. lol im only 15 still


Idk this must have just been a learners permit or somthin 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1489738


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I think the 6.0 is one of the best they made, I guess it all depends on what year you ended up with and you gotta keep maintained with the 6.0's more than the 7.3's.
my dad has an early 2003 Ford F-350 with the 6.0 diesel in it and his has only had but a few problems with it and is the best truck my dad's ever owned imo and his opinion too.


Rebel17 said:


> I wish they still made them, i think they quit because of stupid emmisions. 6.0 is about the worst they ever made in my experience


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am 16 will be 17 in August and I still dont have my drivers liscense because of how expensive insurance is.
I'd pay for insurance myself but if I did I'd probably not have any money left for anything else. my dad's going to search around at other insurance companies to see which one is cheapest for insurance for me. I dont necessarily need it but it seems here lately I've been having more and more times where me having a driver's liscnese so I dont have to drag my mom or dad with me to do something is a good idea and would make me less of a hassle to deal with, and I want mine anyway.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice.....but Curtis, we need WAY more pics!!!!!!


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

7.3, will kick the crap outta any cummins any day!! and come on, duramax isn't even in the race anymore... they suck.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Duramax with 4-11 gears will pull pretty good, we got three duramaxes and five powerstrokes


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

now, these two are my brothers






we are gunna put "loud and proud" on the front winshield on them...






nuther pic of mine we got it home today ))


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

What sucks is that dad said that i cant straight pipe it or put a stack in it, i was thinkin an aussie mabey... but gettin a bullydog 6 stage chip and a super chips programmer... roalin sum coal!!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I wouldnt put stacks on a truck, makes it look like a semi-truck, or even worse the single stack coming out the center of the truck, making it look like a steamboat.

I'd go and get a 4" single exhaust for it with either no muffler or a small one and no catalytic converter unless its required in your state. Then, put a cold air intake on it which will be a couple hundred dollars and then put you a good Superchip, SCT, Edge, or BullyDog chip in it. my dad has the Edge for his 6 liter that ha the display screen and he can change the mode/level of the system with just a push of a button and his also has the transmission tuner in it too which imo is a good thing to have for an automatic so you dont wear out your transmission unless its a manual where you dont need anything like that.
if you are willing to spend the extra $ you can put a dual exhaust on it that Banks makes for it, its a single in dual out but they are pricy and Banks customer service is kinda crappy lately, it took them over a month to get my grandfather his duals for his 6.4 powerstroke. 
My dad's 6.0 powerstroke has a 4" single exhaust on it with a short muffler, big chrome tip, and no catalytic converter. then he's got an AirAid cold air intake kit, and he's got the Edge Juice programmer in his with the display screen that you can use to instantly change the setting on the program, and can display his exhaust temperature which is important with diesels and shows his boost readings as well.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I think that a stack gives a truck a lot of character and they are sexy lol, but on the passanger side, definatly not in the middle haha


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

I love stacks but i think two looks better than one!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

StraightShotSam said:


> 7.3, will kick the crap outta any cummins any day!! and come on, duramax isn't even in the race anymore... they suck.



LOL!!! better get on youtube and start looking!! no 10 sec 7.3s on there lol. 7.3s a great motor no doubt, Cummins and Dmax own the strip and pulls. 6.0 powerstroke...wow that was a sad motor! ford sued the maker of that motor because they wouldnt cover all the issues with them, my dad did ton of research before he bought and wanted a Ford and the years he was looking at 6.0...even the guys on the Ford Forums who had 6.0s steered him away from them, he ended up buying a Cummins (04) 1 ton, straight piped, Smarty junior, cold air intake....its a Beast! 

Should go on youtube and watch all the Fords lose on the track. and Stack or Stacks Rock!!! especially when Smoke is pouring out of them.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

agreed! smartys are the absolute best for smokin in a cummins, EFI live is bad azz in a duramax! and bullydog is prolly the best for a pwerstroke but I agree with 12 ring shooter 99% except for the fact that all powerstrokes lose lol


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

stacks are prolly the best and fastest way to ruin a truck in a hurry


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

If you slick it up, put a lift kit and aa levlin kit, lower profile tires, slick rims, chrome it out, and on top of that rollin coal out of a stack, you WILL be known... =) but you have your own opinion, so thats that


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I know a Ford stock on stock wont beat a chevy, but put a trailer behind both of them and see which one will squat less and which one pulls better. dont get me wrong I'm a big chevy guy and love chevys, but when it comes to Diesels Ford's got it made imo.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

yea thats diesel though, im not a big fan im all about chevy gas, four wheel drive and having something that gets you there and back. My first vehicle will prolly be a 2001- 03 toyo tacoma i love those things but dads considering a colorado or canyon. I'll be getting alot better gas milage than a powerstroke


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

yes you will...that dont meannuthin though


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya actually a diesel will usually get better gas mileage although diesel costs more than gas. my dad's 03 f-350 dually crew cab with the 6.0 diesel easily gets 20-21mpg.
but imo if you dont have a use for a diesel then I wouldnt get one unless you got the money since they cost more to keep maintained and diesel costs more than gas, thats why I dont have a diesel unless one day I have use for one and I will probably own one eventually sometime in the future but will always have a gasser for the means of daily driving and especially when I want to build a muscle car one day hopefully.


gunner77 said:


> yea thats diesel though, im not a big fan im all about chevy gas, four wheel drive and having something that gets you there and back. My first vehicle will prolly be a 2001- 03 toyo tacoma i love those things but dads considering a colorado or canyon. I'll be getting alot better gas milage than a powerstroke


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Rebel17 said:


> yes you will...that dont meannuthin though


i'll be gettin back in the backwoods where a powerstroke couldn't make it ......plus i'll be buying my gas i wont get it for free so i need all the breaks i can get


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep aint nothing cheap no more regardless if its a gas or diesel engine, it just costs so much and it's a part of life.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

gunner77 said:


> i'll be gettin back in the backwoods where a powerstroke couldn't make it ......plus i'll be buying my gas i wont get it for free so i need all the breaks i can get


FYI... I have to pay for my fuel, but i also have a standing job, unlike you, and why coulnt a diesel make it in "the backwoods" and also my job might require a little pullin power, and id like to see a gas do some of the things that are requried here... i have been workin a long time to get what i want, and yes i have the ability to do that so dont critisize me for what i have earned


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

first of all im not critisizing you, and for your information my hunting spots dont have paved roads to them you have to go where a 4 wheeler would go. And not everyone is fortunate enough to work for their dad and get paid everyday, i have a "standing" job myself thats taking care of my brother and sister everyday after school and doing anything my parents ask if you wanna complain about the work you have to do think about people less fortunate we all have it made.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

im lost


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I dont understand why everyone's crying about this stuff. yes, some people need a diesel to do work that a gasser wouldnt benefit from, when it comes to pulling, a diesel is the only way to go when it comes to stuff bigger than a lawn mower trailer, or else you wont get much fuel mileage. if youre pulling a horse trailer or a tractor or something in that mean a diesel is the way to go, it will pull much better and get better fuel mileage than a gasser if both are pulling the same load. now for otghers like me who dont necessarily have the need for a diesel and dont pull much at all maybe once in a blue moon the gasser is a good thing to have, doesnt cost much for what we need it for and is a good choice. and yes some of us are more fortunate than others and either have a good job, or any sort of job which is amazing for teenagers in this tough economy where unemployment is very high, and for those that have wealthy enough parents to supply either all of it or some of the stuff for our vehicles than so be it. As long as we're not being spoiled brats about it or anything or arent being prideful or arrogant then just leave it alone. this thread was for his truck that he got which imo is a really nice truck especially for the year it is and he's very lucky to find a owner that kept his truck in that good of care while he owned it is a very good thing.

so lets try not to get all 'well its a ford, or I wouldve gotten 'this', or why not get a gasser" or anything else, sometimes I dont even think this is ARCHERY TALK which is what its supposed to be. that doesnt mean we cant sit here and talk about trucks or video games or school or what not its just we need to act like our age or older than we are instead of acting immature about stuff like this. I'm not saying this in a rude way or anything but its time to grow up, we're better than this.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

im sorry, but you are right... i get what i want, but i have to pay for it myself...


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

true Ignition Kid true


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep I usually get what I want but I have to pay for it too, although on some things my parents are generous enough to pay for some of the things or if I'm some sort of money short of it on some things, but I also try to repay them by doing stuff that I dont get paid for and just little extras. like I keep both of my dad's trucks clean and waxed up as well as his dump truck.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Rebel17 said:


> I wish they still made them, i think they quit because of stupid emmisions. 6.0 is about the worst they ever made in my experience


If you delete them, and clear trouble codes, the 6.0 is a nasty rig.
But running them stock, yes, your right. they are junk. blowing injectors, turbos, all kinds of problems.

the 7.3 was the best motor Ford, well International ever made. The emissions crap has made all diesels not worth a crap until you EGR and DPF delete them.

I have a 6.7L Cummins that got 16 MPG, until I did the deletes on it, and then it went to 22MPG.

I can talk diesel trucks all day long. haha


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree, stacks on that thing would be BOSS!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

dont ever delete an egr valve, our diesel guy which is the numer 2 or number 3 ranked for Ford for being their top diesel technician/mechanic has had to fix so many ford diesels that people did an egr valve delete on. If you want your 6.0 liter to run great, and hope you got a good year of it, (2004's were the worst year, 2003 was pretty good all depending if late or early modelm my dad's 2003 has had only a couple small problems, nothing big) just do like you should with any vehicle if you want it to run good, keep it maintained when it should be, no later than when due, dont run it to the ground all the time although they can take it. then if you want it to have better gas mileage and some more power, put a better flowing exhaust on it, cold air intake, and put a good chip in it and a transmission upgrade chip for it too so you dont ruin your auto. trans. My dad's 6.0 runs great, fast, and is very reliable. just dont be deleting everything without figuring out why its there and what it does, keep in mind these trucks have computers that read everything that's going on, if one thing is missing that it reads, it will read something other than that you removed whatever it is. I guess some vehicles you can get away with it but others it can ruin it.


2wyoming said:


> If you delete them, and clear trouble codes, the 6.0 is a nasty rig.
> But running them stock, yes, your right. they are junk. blowing injectors, turbos, all kinds of problems.
> 
> the 7.3 was the best motor Ford, well International ever made. The emissions crap has made all diesels not worth a crap until you EGR and DPF delete them.
> ...


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> dont ever delete an egr valve, our diesel guy which is the numer 2 or number 3 ranked for Ford for being their top diesel technician/mechanic has had to fix so many ford diesels that people did an egr valve delete on. If you want your 6.0 liter to run great, and hope you got a good year of it, (2004's were the worst year, 2003 was pretty good all depending if late or early modelm my dad's 2003 has had only a couple small problems, nothing big) just do like you should with any vehicle if you want it to run good, keep it maintained when it should be, no later than when due, dont run it to the ground all the time although they can take it. then if you want it to have better gas mileage and some more power, put a better flowing exhaust on it, cold air intake, and put a good chip in it and a transmission upgrade chip for it too so you dont ruin your auto. trans. My dad's 6.0 runs great, fast, and is very reliable. just dont be deleting everything without figuring out why its there and what it does, keep in mind these trucks have computers that read everything that's going on, if one thing is missing that it reads, it will read something other than that you removed whatever it is. I guess some vehicles you can get away with it but others it can ruin it.


http://www.thoroughbreddiesel.com/sinister/6.0L-solution.htm

The Basic 6.0 Solution Includes:
Sinister EGR valve / cooler delete kit
Ford Oil Cooler
Ford Oil Cooler Screen
Ford Turbo bolt / O-Ring kit
Ford Intake Gaskets


So your telling me your #2 in the country diesel mechanic is saying Sinister Diesel, Rolling smoke diesel, Thoroughbred Diesel, and every other BIG diesel shop/store is selling these kits for hurting your truck?
Not.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm not saying that but the guys that are deleting them in their own fashion at some ol' garage shop are doing it wrong and ruining it because theyre deleting one thing and not taking into account of what the truck's gonna read from that. now the big companies that know what theyre doing yes theyre fine.
trust me, our diesel guy is pretty much the best ford diesel mechanic in the country.


2wyoming said:


> http://www.thoroughbreddiesel.com/sinister/6.0L-solution.htm
> 
> The Basic 6.0 Solution Includes:
> Sinister EGR valve / cooler delete kit
> ...


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> I'm not saying that but the guys that are deleting them in their own fashion at some ol' garage shop are doing it wrong and ruining it because theyre deleting one thing and not taking into account of what the truck's gonna read from that. now the big companies that know what theyre doing yes theyre fine.
> trust me, our diesel guy is pretty much the best ford diesel mechanic in the country.


If you delete one, you must get a tuner or "programmer" to clear the trouble codes. That way it doesnt throw anything when hooked to a computer.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

A Cold air intake and new exhaust will give you an azz load more power.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Got my license a week ago haha! The 7.3 was the last good diesel Ford made. That will be my next truck, that or a 5.9 Liter Cummins.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

An EGR delete kit does absolutely nothing to hurt the truck. It helps it breathe better just like an exhaust or cold air intake does, hence the reason why 2wyoming got better gas mileage out of his, Cummins. And to the guys that were bickering about jobs and getting stuff, each one of us has to live with the hand we were dealt. I've worked hard for all the stuff i have. You just have to make things work. By the way, really like the truck Rebel!!


----------

